# Seite lädt zwei Mal oO



## Benzol (3. September 2008)

Servus Leute,
bin mal wieder auf ein witziges Phänomen gestoßen...

Wie es scheint, tut sich meine Seite zwei Mal laden... bzw wird vom Server zwei mal Abgearbeitet.

Dies jedoch nicht immer - wäre ja schön, wenn man ein Muster erkennen könnte. Seite basiert auf PHP, Inhalte werden per inlcude eingefügt - nichts besonderes. JavaScript habe ich bereits abgeschaltet - führt aber zu keiner besserung.

Bin drauf gekommen, als ich am Beginn meiner index.php eine Zeile Code eingefügt habe, welche einen Wert in Datenbank einträgt. Der Abstand das Doppelaufrufs liegt bei 1-2 Mikrosekunden - ergo zu lange, als das es von der Clientseite aus kommen konnte.

Habe dann mal testweise jeden weiteren Inhalt der Seite ausgeblendet... und siehe da, der Aufruf erfolgt nur einmal. Habe dann nach und nach alles wieder eingebunden und an einer bestimmten Stelle hat es dann wieder angefangen. Nur entählt diese Stelle NICHTS was einen Doppelaufruf hervorrufen kann. Eine einfache Tabelle mit einem Flash-Element.
Habe dann diesen Teil wieder ausgeklammert dafür aber den Rest wieder eingeblendet. Hat leider nix bewirkt, wieder zwei Aufrufe. Bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende... habt Ihr sowas schonmal gehabt?

Hab nochmal einwenig rumgeklammert... jetzt wird die Seite sogar 3 mal ausgeführt. Ich bekomm die Kriese.... hier mal der Quellcode, der am Browser ankommt.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">	

<html>
<head>
<title></title>		
<meta http-equiv='Content-Type' content='text/html; charset=iso-8859-1'>  

<script type="text/javascript" src="js/prototype.js"></script>	  
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/scriptaculous.js"></script>	
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/functions.js"></script>	
<!-- <style type="text/css">
	img, div, td { behavior: url(js/iepngfix.htc) }
</style> -->
<link rel="StyleSheet" type="text/css" href="images/layouts/hochzeit/layout.css">	

</head>		


<body id="body" onLoad="loadNav()" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" style="background-repeat: repeat-y; background: url(images/layouts/hochzeit/index_02.png)"> 


	
	</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td  onMouseOver="hideOrderBox(); closeDetails()" width="1140" height="69" colspan="3" background="images/layouts/hochzeit/index_08.png" align="center" class="small">  
	
	</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td  onMouseOver="hideOrderBox()" width="1140" height="158" colspan="3" background="images/layouts/hochzeit/index_09.png"></td>

</tr>
</table>   

<div id="thumbnailpreview" onMouseOut="closeDetails()" class="thumbnail" style="padding: 5px; background-repeat: repeat-x; width: 130px; height: 85px; position: absolute; display: none; text-align: center">
<table class='normal' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0'>
<tr>
	<td style="width: 130px; height: 85px;" align="center" valign="center">
	<img src="" id="thumb" style="cursor: pointer" onClick="loadPreviewImage()" >	
	</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>

<script language="JavaScript">
var xPos;
var yPos;

var docEl = (
             typeof document.compatMode != "undefined" &&
             document.compatMode        != "BackCompat"
            )? "documentElement" : "body";

function dpl_mouse_pos(e)
{

    xPos    =  e? e.pageX : window.event.x;
	yPos    =  e? e.pageY : window.event.y;

	if (document.all && !document.captureEvents)
	{
	    xPos    += document[docEl].scrollLeft;
	    yPos    += document[docEl].scrollTop;
    }
}

document.onmousemove = dpl_mouse_pos;

var boxisshown = false;	  

function hideOrderBox()
{ 					 
	if(!boxisshown) return false;
	boxisshown = false;
	new Effect.Fade($("orderbox"), {duration: 0.3});
}

</script>

</body>	
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (3. September 2008)

Hi,


Benzol hat gesagt.:


> Habe dann nach und nach alles wieder eingebunden und an einer bestimmten Stelle hat es dann wieder angefangen. Nur entählt diese Stelle NICHTS was einen Doppelaufruf hervorrufen kann. Eine einfache Tabelle mit einem Flash-Element.


in dem Quellcode taucht besagtes Flash-Element aber nirgends auf. Oder steckt es vielleicht im fehlenden Beginn der ersten Tabelle?

Hast du mal einen Link zu der Seite, wo man sich dieses Phänomen live anschauen kann? 

mfg Maik


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (3. September 2008)

Hi,

wenn Du meinst, dass die Seite nicht vom Client aus zwei mal angefordert wird, warum zeigst Du uns dann den Response-Quelltext? 
Ich kann da jedenfalls nichts Auffälliges sehen, ausser, dass Du onload eine Funktion loadnav() aufrufst, die wir nicht kennen.

LG


----------

